# Inexpensive hand pump



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

An Inexpensive Do-It-Yourself Deep Well Pump
http://www.fdungan.com/well.htm



> In 1991, I drove a 67 foot deep, 1 1/4 inch diameter well in my backyard. To my utter dismay, they no longer made a pump that would fit this type of well. I could either salvage a manual pump from an old well (a complicated assembly with a push rod and leathers) or come up with my own design. Thus, the inertia pump was born of necessity. Although it will pump any size of well, it works exceptionally well with 1 1/4 inch diameter deep wells and off-center or slanted wells.
> 
> Since inertia pumps contain only one moving part and are constructed from durable materials, they are extremely reliable. They work in situations where more sophisticated pumps fail and do not lose their prime. Inertia pumps are ideal for supplying campgrounds and cabins, bringing in new wells (nothing will cause a powered pump to seize up faster than pumping dirty water), or for emergency water in case there is a power outage. Unfortunately, inertia pumps do not produce a sufficient rate of flow or enough water pressure to supply sprinkler systems and indoor plumbing.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Cyn, thanks for the info, a very clever DIY basic water pump.
I suppose a regular foot valve from the hardware store would work just as well??? let's say an 1 1/2" black pvc pipe and valve.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I haven't put one together, but I expect the one from the hardware would work.

I'd like to know how deep a well this would work on too. I'm on a shared well, so don't exactly have the option of pulling the electric pump and checking it out.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Cyngbaeld

Is there any way to get your post on drilling your own well moved here? I think they would go together well.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If you will click the link at the top of the 1st post, it is the drill your own, website.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for the link! That is exactly what DH and I have been toying with trying as we have lots of areas that appeat to have some sort of spring towards the surface and we need water in some areas not easily accessed with our current wells. Knew there was a gooood reason to get new ink cartridges .


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Great info!! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've been thinking. Couldn't a person build a simple vertical axis wind mill, hook it up with some belts and cams and have it pump this thing?


----------

